# Compatible Dog



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

OK so I have a couple in one of my classes that feel as though it is time for another dog. They currently have two dogs, a Chihuahua and a Chihuahua/rat terrier mix. They now want one entirely different. They asked my opinion of what I though, and I told them that I would get back to them. 

This is what they said they are looking for:

-Can tolerate a good amount of exercise (about 1 to 2 miles of running at a time)

-No bigger than 60 pounds or so

-They like the look of an Aussie, but looks aren't as important as personality traits

-Will not be likely to play rough with the current dogs

Sooooo.....any suggestions???


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ummm... Corgi?

I know, I know, I'm totally bias, but really, they're one of the best family dogs, IMO. 


What about a Cocker Spaniel? Or an Irish Setter? Whippet? Shiba Inu? Beagle?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I would say that an Aussie might not be the right choice for them, as they have a tenancy of trying to herd other animals/children in the house, and thus can get pretty rough.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> OK so I have a couple in one of my classes that feel as though it is time for another dog. They currently have two dogs, a Chihuahua and a Chihuahua/rat terrier mix. They now want one entirely different. They asked my opinion of what I though, and I told them that I would get back to them.
> 
> This is what they said they are looking for:
> 
> ...


I am totally biased in favour of one of the hunting breeds like GSP or Viszla as they are very good "family" dogs.

Our GSP is almost 3 yrs old and is 58-60lbs. However, he is from a field/hunting line, so tends to be smaller than his show ring counterparts. 

There are rescues available in most states, or they can contact a local breeder.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

From what you describe they just want a dog LOL

Ask them *specifically* what they are looking for in a dog. Behavior, trainability, energy level, temperament, etc. Saying they want a companion dog that is no more than sixty pounds that can handle a good hike is just so vague that it's hard to give any kinds of suggestions. They should think long and hard about what they want in a dog other than the very few reasons given.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Are they going to adopt from a shelter or buy from an ethical breeder?

My suggestion is that whatever dog the decide to go with needs to get along with their current dogs. I would try to find a dog that is less energy/less dominante than their current dogs.

What about a Golden? Lab?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Ummm... Corgi?
> 
> I know, I know, I'm totally bias, but really, they're one of the best family dogs, IMO.


You know...a corgi isn't such a bad idea. lol



xxshaelxx said:


> I would say that an Aussie might not be the right choice for them, as they have a tenancy of trying to herd other animals/children in the house, and thus can get pretty rough.


Oh yeah, I totally talked them out of that one. It wasn't that they even wanted that in the first place, they just like the look of them. But if they were ever considering it, I don't think they will anymore. If anything I suggested maybe a Mini Aussie.



SubMariner said:


> I am totally biased in favour of one of the hunting breeds like GSP or Viszla as they are very good "family" dogs.
> 
> Our GSP is almost 3 yrs old and is 58-60lbs. However, he is from a field/hunting line, so tends to be smaller than his show ring counterparts.
> 
> There are rescues available in most states, or they can contact a local breeder.


A Viszla sounds good as well. :smile:



danemama08 said:


> From what you describe they just want a dog LOL
> 
> Ask them *specifically* what they are looking for in a dog. Behavior, trainability, energy level, temperament, etc. Saying they want a companion dog that is no more than sixty pounds that can handle a good hike is just so vague that it's hard to give any kinds of suggestions. They should think long and hard about what they want in a dog other than the very few reasons given.


They were more specific than I am. Sorry. :redface: 

-Moderate to high trainability...I don't think they'd do well with one of the more stubborn breeds.

-Moderate energy level. Right now their current dogs can't even finish a walk around the block (or so they say ).

-Stable temperament. Something more stable than what they currently have.

It really sounds like they want a dog that they can bring places. That likes people and other dogs. That they can take for a run or a hike. Sounds like they want what everyone would want...or at least close to it. lol

They really aren't too familiar with other breeds out there and want some suggestions as to what I thought would go well with their personality and other dogs. They totally aren't the type to run out and grab the first thing they see. Thankfully.....



saraj2878 said:


> Are they going to adopt from a shelter or buy from an ethical breeder?
> 
> My suggestion is that whatever dog the decide to go with needs to get along with their current dogs. I would try to find a dog that is less energy/less dominante than their current dogs.
> 
> What about a Golden? Lab?


The other two dogs that they currently have were rescues so they want a puppy that they can raise from scratch. I totally agree on the issue that the new dog needs to get along with the current ones as they are kind of the type to baby them a little.  lol

I don't know if a lab or golden would be such a good idea though. They can be quite mouthy as puppies and can be quite enthusiastic players. They did come up in discussion though and they showed a concern of the lab stepping on the smallest Chihuahua as he is only about 5 pounds.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's a couple quizes for ya:

Animal Planet :: Guides :: Dog Breed Selector
Breed Selector, Dog Search, Puppy Survey, Puppy Test, Test to find the right dog, Breed Quiz

They gave me some answers I hadn't even considered!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Here's a couple quizes for ya:
> 
> Animal Planet :: Guides :: Dog Breed Selector
> Breed Selector, Dog Search, Puppy Survey, Puppy Test, Test to find the right dog, Breed Quiz
> ...


Haha...that's awesome!! Thank you. I'm going to go take them mysellf now just to see. :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Did they say anything about coat or grooming? With them having Chihuahuas, I figure they are used to having dogs that don't require any regular maintenance. 

All of my chows have grown up playing with tiny dogs, and Rocky plays very well with my 2 pound Chihuahua grandpuppy. But I'm pretty sure a Chow is not going to be the answer for a newbie big dog owner  

They might want to consider a middle size dog like a springer spaniel if they can get a really reliable breeder. There is going to be a grooming issue there for them to consider but it wouldnt' be as hyper as a golden or a lab. Springers can be really good pets and should get along with Chihuahuas.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I did meet the sweetest little corgi at a play date.

Whatever they choose- since they want a puppy just make sure they know it can't be taken on forced runs until after it's 18 months old.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm biased, I'm going to put my vote in for a Standard Poodle. My answers are interspersed below in colors. 



harrkim120 said:


> OK so I have a couple in one of my classes that feel as though it is time for another dog. They currently have two dogs, a Chihuahua and a Chihuahua/rat terrier mix. They now want one entirely different. They asked my opinion of what I though, and I told them that I would get back to them.
> 
> This is what they said they are looking for:
> 
> ...


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!

I'm relaying the suggestions right now. If you've got anymore, feel free to keep 'um coming. :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha.

I'm the lame-o that took the Animal Planet quiz based on what you said they were looking for. Would have taken the other one, but I don't know most of those answers. haha.

*Alaskan Eskimos (mini, standard, & toy) 100%* - This one has my vote!!!
Shetland Sheepdog 100%
*American Cocker Spaniel 99%*
Caanan Dog 99%
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel 99%
Curly Coated Retriever 99%
*English Cocker Spaniel 99%*
English Setter 99%
*English Springer Spaniel 99%*
Field Spaniel 99%
Flat-Coated Retriever 99%
Spinone Italiano 99%
*Welsh Springer Spaniel 99%*
*Whippet 99%*
Bearded Collie 98%
Border Terrier 98%
Collie 98%
*Golden Retriever 98%*
Gordon Setter 98%
Havanese 98%
Keeshond 98%
*Labrador Retriever 98%*
Miniature Schnauzer 98%
Norwich Terrier 98%
*Pembroke Welsh Corgi 98%*
Pointer 98%
Polish Lowland Sheepdog 98%
Poodle (Miniature) 98%
*Poodle (Standard) 98%*
Portuguese Water Dog 98%
*Samoyed 98%* - Also have my vote! XP
Smooth Fox Terrier 98%
Tibetan Spaniel 98%
Tibetan Terrier 98%
*Vizsla 98%*
West Highland White Terrier 98%
Wire Fox Terrier 98%
Affenpinscher 97%
American Foxhound 97%
American Water Spaniel 97%
Australian Terrier 97%
Bichon Frise 97%
Boston Terrier 97%
Brittany 97%
Brussels Griffon 97%
Cardigan Welsh Corgi 97%
Chesapeake Bay Retriever 97%
Chinese Crested Dog 97%
Clumber Spaniel 97%
Dandie Dinmont Terrier 97%
English Foxhound 97%
Finnish Spitz 97%
Glen of Imaal Terrier 97%
Greater Swiss Mountain Dog 97%
Harrier 97%
Italian Greyhound 97%
Lowchen 97%
Pharaoh Hound 97%
Poodle (Toy) 97%
Pug 97%
Saluki (or Gazelle Hound) 97%
Silky Terrier 97%
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier 97%
Sussex Spaniel 97%
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon 97%
Akita 96%
*Beagle 96%*
Bedlington Terrier 96%
Bernese Mountain Dog 96%
Borzoi 96%
Boxer 96%
Dalmatian 96%
Doberman Pinscher 96% - Wouldn't suggest with any male dogs
French Bulldog 96%
Greyhound 96%
Ibizan Hound 96%
Irish Water Spaniel 96%
Japanese Chin 96%
Komondor 96%
Maltese 96%
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever 96%
Papillon 96% - Not a very friendly dog from what I've heard
Redbone Coonhound 96%
Scottish Terrier 96%
Shih Tzu 96% - Not very smart/trainable from my experiences
Siberian Husky 96% - Stubborn, and not _always_ great with smaller animals
Staffordshire Bull Terrier 96% - Not _always_ great with smaller animals
Toy Fox Terrier 96%
Airedale Terrier 95%
Australian Shepherd 95% - Again, that herding instinct
Beauceron 95%
Belgian Tervuren 95%
Dachshund (Standard) 95% - Not the most friendly of dogs
Dachsund (Miniature) 95% - Again, not the most friendly of dogs
German Pinscher 95%
German Shepherd Dog 95% - Not generally small dogs
*German Shorthaired Pointer 95%*
*Irish Setter 95%*
Manchester Terrier (Standard) 95%
Norfolk Terrier 95%
Old English Sheepdog 95%
Otterhound 95%
Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen 95%
Scottish Deerhound 95%
*Shiba Inu 95%*



ETA - You guys are good! Pretty much every single thing that's been suggested is on this list in the top 95%. haha. I didn't go any lower than that. Was getting annoyed with copying and pasting and editing. XP


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha...thank you. :biggrin:

You could have saved the time and put "every dog....EVER." :wink:


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

Papillons would be a good choice. They're still a small dog so they won't have a chance to injure the current dogs, but they're a lot higher energy than a Chihuahua with alot better endurance. They're tiny spaniels that excel at agility, obedience, and flyball. Very smart, and about medium trainability. They have a longer coat, but it's fairly low maintainance, more of a wash and brush and wear kind of coat. they range from as low as 3lbs to a high as 12lbs for pet quality. They've very friendly little dogs, and love to be the centre of attention. They get along great with children and other dogs, you just have to watch around rodents or birds as some may have high prey drive.


----------

